

Webkit Hardware acceleration bleeding into subsequent elements. How to fix it - a4agarwal
http://technology.posterous.com/webkit-hardware-acceleration-bleeding-into-su

======
pavel_lishin
I could not actually spot the difference between the unaliased and aliased
text. Maybe I need a retina display to see the difference?

~~~
barrkel
The closer I look, the harder it is to see (unless you zoom into the pixels
and look at the colour fringing). But just glancing, it's clear to me that the
"Anti-aliased" text has a distinctly fuzzy outline, while the "Not anti-
aliased" text appears much more crisply.

At a glance, and as a Windows user, I prefer the "Not anti-aliased" rendering;
as the article says, it is actually anti-aliased, just not sub-pixel anti-
aliased. With the text size so large, I don't think sub-pixel anti-aliasing is
doing it much favours.

------
drivebyacct2
I wonder if this explains why lots of websites using fancy new web fonts look
absolutely hideous in my Chrome (I have a lot of the experimental acceleration
options turned on). I accept responsibility for it, but the results can be
shockingly off putting.

Sadly I can't think of an example to post a screenshot of. I'll be on the
lookout.

~~~
sibsibsib
are you on windows? I find this happens on windows more so than mac. I believe
its a combination of bad hinting combined with Microsoft's very crisp font
smoothing. Windows can really mess with the kerning as well...

~~~
drivebyacct2
No, I'm in Ubuntu. In Windows I leave the about:flags alone since I use it so
rarely.

~~~
pak
Fonts in Ubuntu can be absolutely unpredictable when it comes rendering time.
I remember an install of msttcore-fonts that I thought would allow me to see
sites built with Verdana, Tahoma, etc. similarly to Chrome on a windows box.
Not even close, and I'm talking about the kerning, not even the subpixel
quality.

IIRC as sibsib said windows takes major liberties with the kerning to keep its
core fonts on the pixel grid, and if msttcore-fonts are hinted, they sure
don't come out at all similar to the windows versions.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Not anymore. My fonts in Ubuntu are gorgeous and consistent everywhere except
some Java applications, and even then Eclipse hasn't given me trouble for
several releases of Ubuntu.

I know Mac users drool over their fonts, and as an owner and heavy user of my
MBP, I much, much prefer Ubuntu's font rendering to OS X's and ClearType.

This is something very, very different. It's only on specific sites and it's
only in Chrome when I have the hardware acceleration turned on.

